# Wuste 2016



## artsmkv (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone from Ventura/SoCal going?


----------



## 2k12A3 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm trying to find a way to get my car in, it's already sold out for cars. I'd like to get involved in a caravan from SonCal if I can get my ticket in.


----------



## AF-Wabbit (Jun 14, 2011)

2k12A3 said:


> I'm trying to find a way to get my car in, it's already sold out for cars. I'd like to get involved in a caravan from SonCal if I can get my ticket in.



Only way you're getting a car in now is if someone drops out and they decide to resell that opening. They've been sold out of driver spots for over a month now.

Can still go, park outside of the official show lots, and enter as a spectator. Not sure if they'll allow you to drive in the cruises, but I can't imagine they are legally able to keep you out of them since they are on public roads.


----------

